

HN Meetup Tel Aviv - idan
http://hackernewsil.eventbrite.com/

======
Murkin
If any expert iPhone/Android developers are planning to come and are willing
to give some tips and help to other members. Please contact us via the FB
group (<http://bit.ly/73vhyS>)

Thanks!

------
hop
I'm stuck in Gaza, can you get me through?

~~~
adrianwaj
It's a privilege, not a right, I suspect. The onus is on you, not the
organizer.

~~~
hop
What would you do if you were born in Gaza?

~~~
adrianwaj
Setup your own hackers club.

------
adrianwaj
How can you be sure that the people going are HN readers?

~~~
Murkin
We posted this mainly here.

But, if someone likes technology and is interested in startups, he is welcome.
(And will surely become a HN reader afterward !)

~~~
adrianwaj
Cool. It is interesting to see over 75 members in the FB group. I was aware of
only about 10 HN users in Israel from almost 3 years using the board.

------
zvikara
Just registered. See you guys there.

------
tkahn6
I'm curious.... Do you typically converse in Hebrew at these meetups?

~~~
Murkin
The two short lectures we have, are going to be in Hebrew.

But during the StartupWeekend event a few weeks ago, most of the pitches and
demos were done in English.

